# [qt,gtk] themsy i "troszke OT" ;)

## fallow

w ramach ot , ja w sumie wole qt ze wzgledu na szybkosc wlasnie, jednak brakuje mi strasznie jednej rzeczy.jak nawal themsow jest pod gtk* , tak nieurodzaj /brak ladnych jest pod qt.uzywam plastika , ale juz mi strasznie zbrzydl , pod gtk uzywam gonxical i neutrino. chetnie zmienilbym ten plastik.moze ktos zna jakies ladne themsy dla qt  :Very Happy:   :Smile:  ? 

[EDIT]

ok , jest nowy watek . Faktycznie wiekszosc w watku "wydajnosci x11" nadawala sie wlasnie tu  :Smile: 

[/EDIT]

pozdro  :Smile: 

----------

## nelchael

 *fallow wrote:*   

> jak nawal themsow jest pod gtk* , tak nieurodzaj /brak ladnych jest pod qt.uzywam plastika , ale juz mi strasznie zbrzydl , pod gtk uzywam gonxical i neutrino. chetnie zmienilbym ten plastik.moze ktos zna jakies ladne themsy dla qt   ? 
> 
> 

 

Co do gonxical i neutrino: Excellent choice milord  :Wink: 

Themy dla Qt sa powiazane z KDE: www.kde-look.org

----------

## arsen

heh, kontynuacja OT  :Very Happy: , denerwuje mnie że jak się chce fajny thems dla qt to trzeba posiadać kdelibs a często i kdebase, w sumie na tym już kde idzie odpalić  :Smile: 

----------

## nelchael

 *arsen^ wrote:*   

> heh, kontynuacja OT , denerwuje mnie że jak się chce fajny thems dla qt to trzeba posiadać kdelibs a często i kdebase, w sumie na tym już kde idzie odpalić 

 

To tez jest spora roznica pomiedzy Qt (KDE) i GTK (Gnome i inne):

Qt - malo duzych paczek (kdelibs, kdebase, kdenetwork)

GTK - duzo malych paczek

Ktore jest lepsze? ano zalezy  :Wink:  ja rowniez wole podejscie GTK/Gnome  :Smile: 

----------

## fallow

nelcheal - kde-look.org ` znam , nie sposob tam chyba nie trafic szukajac themsow dla qt  :Smile:   :Very Happy: . tyle ze tam malo co jest ,albo "nieladne" .

qt jest szybkie i nowoczesniejsze niz gtk. Golym okiem widze na moim athonie1.0 jak rysuja mi sie rzeczy w gtk a znacznie szybciej pod qt. Pod wzgledem wygladu wole bezsprzecznie gtk  :Smile:  :Smile: ...coz...czyli nici z ladnych themsow dla qt  :Sad:  ?  :Smile: 

pozdro  :Smile: 

----------

## nelchael

 *fallow wrote:*   

> nelcheal - kde-look.org ` znam , nie sposob tam chyba nie trafic szukajac themsow dla qt  . tyle ze tam malo co jest ,albo "nieladne" .
> 
> 

 

Co racja, to racja  :Smile: 

 *fallow wrote:*   

> qt jest szybkie i nowoczesniejsze niz gtk. Golym okiem widze na moim athonie1.0 jak rysuja mi sie rzeczy w gtk a znacznie szybciej pod qt. Pod wzgledem wygladu wole bezsprzecznie gtk ...coz...czyli nici z ladnych themsow dla qt  ? 

 

P4M 1.8GHz i nie narzekam na predkosc GTK. coprawda mam jeden program korzystajacy z Qt (Psi), cala reszta to GTK+ 1/2 ale nie zauwazylem tego "rysowania sie" widgetow GTK - chodzi mi to bardzo ladnie i szybko  :Smile: 

A psi swoim wygladem (mam samo Qt, bez kde*) odpycha  :Wink: 

----------

## arsen

zmianiaj sobie rozmiar okna programu na qt a na gtk, to widać....

----------

## nelchael

 *arsen^ wrote:*   

> zmianiaj sobie rozmiar okna programu na qt a na gtk, to widać....

 

Dalej nic  :Smile: 

----------

## zytek

bardzo łafnie wygląda KDE/qt przy motywie "thin-keramik" z kde-look.org, wersja kolorów ta "zielona", ja jestem bardzo zadowolony ;]

----------

## fallow

tez kiedys mialem thin-keremik ....ale ...znudzilo sie juz  :Smile:  :Smile: 

pozdro  :Smile: 

----------

## nelchael

Tez bym sobie wrzucil np. Plastic lub ThinKeramik, ale jakos nie chce mi sie kompilowac calego kdelibs dla durnego thema  :Neutral: 

----------

## argasek

 *nelchael wrote:*   

> A psi swoim wygladem (mam samo Qt, bez kde*) odpycha 

 

qtconfig Twoim przyjacielem  :Smile: )

----------

## argasek

 *fallow wrote:*   

> tez kiedys mialem thin-keremik ....ale ...znudzilo sie juz 
> 
> pozdro 

 

Fallow, cholera! Wracaj do starego avatara, ciężko Cię poznać ;]

----------

## arsen

 *argasek wrote:*   

>  *nelchael wrote:*   A psi swoim wygladem (mam samo Qt, bez kde*) odpycha  
> 
> qtconfig Twoim przyjacielem )

 

ale themsy sa tam fee  :Very Happy: , a żeby mieć fajny trzeba mieć praktycznie kde  :Smile: 

----------

## nelchael

 *arsen^ wrote:*   

>  *argasek wrote:*    *nelchael wrote:*   A psi swoim wygladem (mam samo Qt, bez kde*) odpycha  
> 
> qtconfig Twoim przyjacielem ) 
> 
> ale themsy sa tam fee , a żeby mieć fajny trzeba mieć praktycznie kde 

 

No wlasnie o to chodzi  :Exclamation:   A qtconfig znam i mam ustawiony jakis (imho) najbardziej strawny them  :Smile: 

----------

## argasek

 *nelchael wrote:*   

>  *arsen^ wrote:*    *argasek wrote:*    *nelchael wrote:*   A psi swoim wygladem (mam samo Qt, bez kde*) odpycha  
> 
> qtconfig Twoim przyjacielem ) 
> 
> ale themsy sa tam fee , a żeby mieć fajny trzeba mieć praktycznie kde  
> ...

 

No dobra. Ostrzelany, przyznaję, że mam praktycznie KDE   :Cool: 

----------

## arsen

hyhy   :Laughing: 

----------

## nelchael

 *argasek wrote:*   

>  *nelchael wrote:*    *arsen^ wrote:*    *argasek wrote:*    *nelchael wrote:*   A psi swoim wygladem (mam samo Qt, bez kde*) odpycha  
> 
> qtconfig Twoim przyjacielem ) 
> 
> ale themsy sa tam fee , a żeby mieć fajny trzeba mieć praktycznie kde  
> ...

 

Tak jak pisalem wczesniej: nie chce mi sie kompilowac kde*kobyly dla jednego thema... jak Gnu Gadu przestanie miec problemy ze stabilnoscia to sie przesiade na to  :Smile:  Ma i gg i jabberka  :Very Happy:  i pozegnam Qt  :Smile: 

----------

## arsen

ja używam ekg2, też ma gg i jaberka  :Smile: 

----------

## fallow

 *argasek wrote:*   

>  *fallow wrote:*   tez kiedys mialem thin-keremik ....ale ...znudzilo sie juz 
> 
> pozdro  
> 
> Fallow, cholera! Wracaj do starego avatara, ciężko Cię poznać ;]

 

argasek : hehe , znowu ktos mi to mowi  :Smile:  , ten stary juz mi sie straaaasznie znudzil , a teraz jestem se kaptyn pikarddd:) ...engage.. :Smile: 

[edit]

mysle tez nad powrotem hihi , bo ten nowy chyba jeszcze szynciej mi sie znudzi  :Smile: 

[/edit]

pozdro  :Smile: 

----------

## nelchael

 *arsen^ wrote:*   

> ja używam ekg2, też ma gg i jaberka 

 

Hm... jakos nie przekonuje mnie idea przewodnia ekg2, ale... sprobowac warto  :Smile: 

----------

## arsen

zaś OT  :Smile: , ekg2 bardzo przyzwoicie chodzi i wygodnie się przełącza między gg a jabber, a ja jeszcze w ogóle mam wstręt do komunikatorów które nie działają pod konsola, więc zestaw irssi + ekg2 fajnie sie sprawuje  :Very Happy: 

----------

## arsen

a btw avatara fallow-a  :Smile: , no zawsze będe cie kojażyl z avateram dn'b  :Smile: 

----------

## nelchael

 *arsen^ wrote:*   

> zaś OT , ekg2 bardzo przyzwoicie chodzi i wygodnie się przełącza między gg a jabber, a ja jeszcze w ogóle mam wstręt do komunikatorów które nie działają pod konsola, więc zestaw irssi + ekg2 fajnie sie sprawuje 

 

O ile w przypadku irssi podoba mi sie takie podejscie o tyle od komunikatorka oczekuje prostej zasady: jedna rozmowa -> jedno okienko  :Smile: 

PS. fallow - moze by tak zrobic fork() ?  :Wink: 

----------

## fallow

 *arsen^ wrote:*   

> a btw avatara fallow-a , no zawsze będe cie kojażyl z avateram dn'b 

 ]

a idzcie  :Razz:   :Smile:   tam bylo d`nb , powinno byc d`n`b niby  :Smile: 

ale jeszcze troche se pokaptynuje hehe  :Smile: 

engage  :Smile: 

----------

## arsen

ta, spok.....teleportuj mnie  :Very Happy: , panie kapitanie   :Laughing: 

----------

## fallow

to Kaptyn Kirk latal ze Spockiem  . Kaptyn Pikard latal z Data i Rikerem i Worf`em  :Smile:   :Very Happy: 

engage  :Smile: 

----------

## arsen

 *fallow wrote:*   

> to Kaptyn Kirk latal ze Spockiem  . Kaptyn Pikard latal z Data i Rikerem i Worf`em  
> 
> engage 

 

huh, ja tam się nie znam  :Smile: 

----------

## nelchael

To juz totalnie [OT]   :Laughing: 

----------

## arsen

 *nelchael wrote:*   

> To juz totalnie [OT]  

 

hehe, no odrobinke zeszliśmy z tematu  :Very Happy: 

----------

## nelchael

Potestowalem wszystkie IM'y do jabbera dla GTK i... zenada  :Neutral:  Nie ma nic dorowujacego mozliwosciom Psi  :Sad:  ech... teraz ekg2 ... szkoda... jeden program trzyma mnie przy Qt  :Sad: 

----------

## argasek

 *nelchael wrote:*   

> Potestowalem wszystkie IM'y do jabbera dla GTK i... zenada 

 

Ja nie mogę odżałować, że Pandion jest tylko pod Win32. Ładny, prosty w obsłudze i z fajnymi ficzerami...

----------

## nelchael

Narazie zostaje przy ekg2  :Smile: 

----------

## ketjow

 *argasek wrote:*   

>  *nelchael wrote:*   Potestowalem wszystkie IM'y do jabbera dla GTK i... zenada  
> 
> Ja nie mogę odżałować, że Pandion jest tylko pod Win32. Ładny, prosty w obsłudze i z fajnymi ficzerami...

 e tam pandion - widziales Mirande? Jedna z niewielu rzeczy, ktorych mi brakuje pod linuxa. Filozofia jak w firefox: Maly programik i mase dodatkow (extensions)

----------

## argasek

 *ketjow wrote:*   

>  *argasek wrote:*    *nelchael wrote:*   Potestowalem wszystkie IM'y do jabbera dla GTK i... zenada  
> 
> Ja nie mogę odżałować, że Pandion jest tylko pod Win32. Ładny, prosty w obsłudze i z fajnymi ficzerami... e tam pandion - widziales Mirande? Jedna z niewielu rzeczy, ktorych mi brakuje pod linuxa. Filozofia jak w firefox: Maly programik i mase dodatkow (extensions)

 

W akcji nie widziałem, ale afaik, Miranda to multikomunikator, a nie wyłącznie klient Jabbera. Oczywiście jak zobaczyłem plugin który pozwala na pisanie w rozmowie formułek matematycznych, szczęka mi opadła  :Very Happy: 

----------

## sir_skiner

ja tam nie specjalnie widze roznice w szybkosci qt vs gtk... zeby nie kdm to bym qt wyrzucil, no ale...

co do themow to mi brakuje takiej konfigurowalnosci jaka ma qt... tzn. zmiana kolorow w obrebie themu (taaa, mozna recznie, ale to juz pisanie wlasnego themu  :Shocked:  ) i juz od dluzszego czasu uzywam stylu Ana... fajny jest  :Smile: 

btw. fallow: Spoke wystapil w kilku odcinkach Star-Trek TNG, i choc nie byl czlonkiem zalogi to raz, zdaje mi sie, stanal na jakims stanowisku bojowym na Enterprise pod dowodztwem J.L.Pickarda  :Cool: 

----------

